# iOS 6 à quelle heure demain?



## stéphane83 (18 Septembre 2012)

Salut,Tout est dans le titre...


----------



## Llyod (18 Septembre 2012)

19h je pense


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Septembre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Il faudra que MacG me refasse la liste de toutes les nouveautés visibles sans quoi je risque de passer à côté de certaines. J'attends avec impatience Siri sur iPad, même si je crois qu'il ne sera pas aussi utile que sur iPhone, question de tenue de l'objet. Apple aurait quand même dû le rendre disponible dès la sortie du nouvel iPad.


J'ai eu la chance de tester la beta sur iPad et je peux confirmer : c'est une tuerie! Alors je l'attend avec impatience sur iPad et iPhone!
La révolution est à voir de ce côté là : c'est vraiment terrible !


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Septembre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tout est plus fluide, rapide, ou ce sont les nouvelles fonctionnalités ? (pitain, question clavier il est temps de le dégripper dans Safari et les Store!!! Ça devient impossible.)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h15 ----------
> 
> Les mises à jour mineures sur iOS5 ça aura vraiment été le désert. Pourtant il y avait de quoi. Il est loin le temps d'iOS 4 et ses màj importantes.


Je te laisse savourer Siri à l'uvre dans l'Ipad !


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Septembre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Oui, Siri est là mais il faut le maîtriser, et qu'il s'améliore encore.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup l'esthétique des AppStore et iTunesStore (mais il manque les avis selon les versions dans l'AppStore, et même la touche Autres avis n'est pas valide).
> 
> J'ai du mal avec le nouveau clavier pour les apostrophes, mais c'est une question d'habitude et il me paraît plus rapide.


Oui


----------

